# Scheibenbremsleitung am Oberrohr befestigen ??



## Deleted 33193 (31. Juli 2005)

hallo leute, ich wollt mal fragen wie ihr die bremsleitung von ner scheibenbremse am oberrohr befestigt habt, leider ist bei mir am element der aufnahmeblock schräg und ich komm mit den üblichen leitungsführung aus alu nicht klar, habt ihr mit der leitungsführung aus kunststoff mit klebepad erfahrung ???

gruss & danke Tommi69


----------



## beat (31. Juli 2005)

Die klebenden Kunstoffleitungsführungen sind perfekt. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Die klebenden Kunstoffleitungsführungen sind perfekt. Kann ich nur empfehlen.



Bei Rose gibts verschiedene Ausführungen, alle gut!


----------



## digi03 (31. Juli 2005)

Also einen schrägen Aufnahmebock am Element hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen.  
Die Klebepads kann ich allerdings auch empfehlen.


----------



## Catsoft (1. August 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also einen schrägen Aufnahmebock am Element hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen.
> Die Klebepads kann ich allerdings auch empfehlen.



Doch, doch, bei meinem 98er ist die Aussenseite jeweils schräg. Damit hast du keine Chance die Halter von Magura festzuziehen.


----------



## Framekiller (3. August 2005)

.................schwarze Kabelbinder.................


----------



## terraesp (14. August 2005)

Also ich hab letztes Jahr die Schimano Scheibenbrensen nachgerüstet.
Und nach einem halben Jahr habe ich festgestellt, dass die Druckschläuche an Stellen wo sie nur am Rohr anlagen das Rohr durch die vielen Vibrationen richtig eingekerbt haben. z. B. vorne am Steuerrohr.An den Druchschläuchen ist nichts zu sehen.
Als achte drauf dass die Schläche nirgends einfach so anliegen


----------



## Catsoft (15. August 2005)

terraesp schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab letztes Jahr die Schimano Scheibenbrensen nachgerüstet.
> Und nach einem halben Jahr habe ich festgestellt, dass die Druckschläuche an Stellen wo sie nur am Rohr anlagen das Rohr durch die vielen Vibrationen richtig eingekerbt haben. z. B. vorne am Steuerrohr.An den Druchschläuchen ist nichts zu sehen.
> Als achte drauf dass die Schläche nirgends einfach so anliegen



Am besten die stellen mit Folie aus dem Autozubehörhandel abkleben


----------

